# Panko Parmesan Encrusted Perch



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Last nights dinner: Panko Parmesan Crusted White Perch

Seasoned my fillets with onion powder, garlic powder, & seasoned salt...









combined panko bread crumbs with oregano, thyme, & black pepper










added shredded parmesan cheese to the panko mixture...









dip fillets in eggwash, and coat thoroughly in breading mixture, then bake at 425 degrees...










Flip after 10 minutes or so to get both sides browned. 










Enjoy!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks good from here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yum! Try crushing almonds up about the size of your Panko and adding them for the crust. Favorite way to do flounder.


----------

